# Deer Creek Spillway



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got back to Reynoldsburg from another wasted trip to Deer Creek. Fished about 1 1/2 hours without a fish. I think I might have had one tap. Seen 7-8 others fishing, none caught, not even any dinks. Several people fishing below the bridge, but couldn't see if they were having any better luck. Sounds like some dandy weather headed our way. COME ON SPRING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't fish much in the winter but I have heard in the past that Deer Creek is best in the winter during the most miserable weather. That "dandy weather" coming our way might be the ticket to get em going!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like dogman and his ilk won.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

haven't heard one positive report from deer creek yet. A fish or two caught but nothing big.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Everytime I ask anyone down there, they say this has been the worst year in a long time. At least last year I was catching a few dinks each time. That kind of help break up the bordum of winter, but this year its just been all about the drive time. Still, it beats sitting around wondering if they're biting. I have'nt given up hope, I try 'em again in the near future.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

As much time as i spend down there the worse it seems this year last year was really good all winter this year has been a challenge snagging the fishing line seems to be out of control fish are not bitting so good at night ive only caught a few nice ones but they have come early light then is shuts off as soon as it turns on


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

If all those pepole didnt take their limits of dinks last year there just might be a better and more quality of bite this year!!!!


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

cubsfan said:


> If all those pepole didnt take their limits of dinks last year there just might be a better and more quality of bite this year!!!!


I will challenge ya.........I will cut a big 23 incher up to the same size as a dink....if you can tell me the difference in taste then I will agree with you that the dinks should be left. 

But until that happens I go to Deer Creek to catch fish in order to cook them.....that is why most people go there in the sub-zero weather. When we read our rule books every year it tells us that we are allowed to take 6 fish per day....No matter how much you read it will not tell you a size limit....therefore the ones that go in order to bring home a limit of fish should be able to take home any size fish they want...If they put a size limit on the fish I have no problem abiding by those laws and will release every fish smaller than the limit, but until that time I will continue along with others to take home fish to eat them.....


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

maybe thats the problem this year two many dinks taken last year i sure most of you know or could imagine there was alot of dinks kept last year some guys thinking they have a nice fish but obviously they failed in math not knowing size differences


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok. So the limit use to be 10 and most took there limit of dinks regardless of size cause there is no illegal size. That was years ago. Then they cut it back to 6 awhile ago. People haven't ever stopped taking there limits. So how has there been any good years ever? This is just a down year just like we've always had up and down years.

I kept my limit and fill of 12 inch dinks last year and years past. But of those 6 dinks I had kept on some occasions or 3 dinks to finish out my stringer of 3 good fish I had. What about the 20-25 dinks I threw back? Huh? See let ODNR do the limits. I'll just keep fishing legally. I'm a legal fisherman amongst the rest of all you nice outdoorsman who would like nothing better than to see hunting and fishing continue like it is. Why divide up into other groups against each other just because someone else is taking dinks but not breaking the law. For real. Why must we argue about it.


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!!!

And on another note is it not true that the ODNR stocks this lake every year with the so called "dinks"? If the theory of taking too many dinks out of Deer Creek were true wouldnt be at least be catching all the "dinks" that are stocked from this year??? From my experience there this year were not even catching dinks let alone the quality fish that people strive for.....The problem is not people catching and taking their limits.....The problem is the people that take 6 home early in the morning and then return in the evening to take 6 more fish home therefore taking someone else's limit from them that day......This is where the real problem lies...

Not to mention that you have some people going down there ripping their poles through the water like they are trying to bring in a rain storm.....that is just utterly useless for trying to "legally" catch a fish....Last year as I was down there right beside the wall fishing trying to catch my limit a gentleman up on the wall says "hey can you get that fish for me"? Sure I have no problems getting it for him, also noticing that it is a very very nice eye snagged right in the tail.....Legally this fish is to be returned to the water....So that is what I did....to my surprise this guy wants to kick my rear end for turning the fish loose while he informs me he has 3 more in his bucket that were caught THE EXACT SAME WAY. These people have no business being at the dam....none at all....completely turns the entire experience of a legal fisherman into utter disgust.....that is merely my opinion though...




chub buster ii said:


> ok. So the limit use to be 10 and most took there limit of dinks regardless of size cause there is no illegal size. That was years ago. Then they cut it back to 6 awhile ago. People haven't ever stopped taking there limits. So how has there been any good years ever? This is just a down year just like we've always had up and down years.
> 
> I kept my limit and fill of 12 inch dinks last year and years past. But of those 6 dinks i had kept on some occasions or 3 dinks to finish out my stringer of 3 good fish i had. What about the 20-25 dinks i threw back? Huh? See let odnr do the limits. I'll just keep fishing legally. I'm a legal fisherman amongst the rest of all you nice outdoorsman who would like nothing better than to see hunting and fishing continue like it is. Why divide up into other groups against each other just because someone else is taking dinks but not breaking the law. For real. Why must we argue about it.


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

All I'm saying is. Don't turn an arrogant nose up at someone obeying the laws.

I'd rather not see people keeping largemouth, and smallmouth by the numbers. But that's fine as long as it's legal. I'm not going to shun a nose and not be your friend anymore for it or ruin a good chance to have a good time with someone.

Just as an example years ago my grandpa once went to a pay lake for the first time with my father and uncle years ago. My uncle pulled in a small shovelhead 10lbs maybe. You aren't suppose to keep them obviously but Grandpa in his old ways. Heck he never new any better. He had done started skinning it by the time my uncle got his mess undone out of the net. Just an example of not all people see fishing as pure sport. We have extremist and then we have people who just don't give a rats back hind quarter. We need to find a place in the middle where everyone can be fine with each other and stay on the same side. Everyone try there best to abide by the laws that ODNR set forth and it'd be better. Don't blame people practicing legal actions first.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

reminds me of when i saw a guy catch a 38 inch muskie in alum spillway last year and put it on a stringer. People about kicked his ass. Like many of you i dont think saugeye should be kept under 12 inches ever, and id even say maybe 15 inches. That being said like the muskie man if its legal the only thing to say to the person is to nicely let them know that what they are doing is legal, but encourage them to CHOOSE to not keep the fish. If you see someone keeping over limit, snagging, or short fish call ODNR and ball up and take matters into your own hands. the guy who said he caiught the 3 other saugeye in the bucket by snagging i would have grabbed his bucket and emptied it out and let him know if he had an issue with it that you are glad to call the sheriff who would side with you and call ODNR to fine him.

PS I have done this before and it always seems to go better when you bring a couple other guys with you to make sure a physical confrontation is avoided as you forceably return their illegally caught fish to the water


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

Once again.....I disagree.....I think it should be each individuals choice to keep any size fish they like......its legal...I doubt that your going to go sit at a check station during gun season and lecture every hunter that brings in a Whitetail Buck that is less than 100 inches???? Maybe you will...that I dont know...But each person has their own trophy in their mind and it is up to them to decide if they want to take it...

On the situation I brought up earlier, I did everything correctly and legally..Its not in my right to go up and empty another mans fish bucket. I didnt have the backup that you speak of because I didnt go there looking for that to happen. But again its not my right or even legal for me to go up and empty another mans catch...

Im not here to start any controversy.....im merely here to state that if someone wants to "legally" take home 6 fish that no one should say a word to him about it. Its his choice.....Thats the beauty of the outdoors.


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

I myself wouldn't mind seeing a 12 inch limit on saugeye. But until ODNR makes that you can't make someone feel like they are less of a person for enjoying fishing legally can you? It ruins peoples own personal experience.

Like how you gonna have the nerve to go up to an elderly person sitting there showing his grandson what it's really about. And he puts a short but legal fish in the bucket to show grandma what they caught. You gonna tell me that's wrong for him to do? But I understand your conservation concern I agree to an extent. But that should be up to each individual to decide within the walls of the law there size. Not to snot-nosidly say. Buddy that's legal but don't you think you should turn a few them little ones back? Nah he's not keeping them for a trophy he wants to accumulate about 3 limits of dinks legally and have a nice meal for him or his family. That's half of the greatness about it. Just like deer hunting. If your killing for just the trophy and you cape and cut the head off and throw the carcuss in the ditch. What are you doing it for? Not a apples to apples comparison really but just another comparison of sorts.



KDOG1976 said:


> reminds me of when i saw a guy catch a 38 inch muskie in alum spillway last year and put it on a stringer. People about kicked his ass. Like many of you i dont think saugeye should be kept under 12 inches ever, and id even say maybe 15 inches. That being said like the muskie man if its legal the only thing to say to the person is to nicely let them know that what they are doing is legal, but encourage them to CHOOSE to not keep the fish. If you see someone keeping over limit, snagging, or short fish call ODNR and ball up and take matters into your own hands. the guy who said he caiught the 3 other saugeye in the bucket by snagging i would have grabbed his bucket and emptied it out and let him know if he had an issue with it that you are glad to call the sheriff who would side with you and call ODNR to fine him.
> 
> PS I have done this before and it always seems to go better when you bring a couple other guys with you to make sure a physical confrontation is avoided as you forceably return their illegally caught fish to the water


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to see cause I put to many lakes stocking results on one pic. These are a few examples of 2007's State Wide saugeye stocking. That's a lot of fish folks for the public every year to not take a legal limit and there still be plenty. It's your illegal takers that are causing the problem. I mean anywhere from 200K-500K+ stocked in some of these lakes. I throw back way more than I've kept and still bring my 6 home big enough to make a fillet out of. Last year it was good for me and a lot of you all. I was catching anywhere from 12 to 20 fish each trip. Not always catching a 15 plus incher but still good fishing. Out of those I'd keep 6 people 6 out of 12-20+ I'd catch a night. That's being conservative not wiping out the population.


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

Great information Chubbuster.....Looks like in 07 there were 324,000 fingerlings stocked in Deer Creek......Granted not all will survive but for numbers sake we will say they do.

With 324K fish stocked that allows for 54000 limits to be taken before every fish is accounted for

That is 148 limits taken EACH day of the year.......

I will let you be the judge if you think that is happening....

Keep in mind this is only 1 stocking year also.....Its not the legal fisherman that are causing this problem.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

He said he dumped the bucket because the guy said he snagged them which it is illegal to snag below the dam. It would not be my way of doing things, but he took care of the problem. This comes up a lot and people are very passionate. It is up to each person, as long as they are acting within the law, to keep the fish they choose. If it is your opinion that people should only keep fish of a certain size, fight the ODNR, start a petition,etc. Don't argue with another guy or belittle them for their legal choice. I, for myself, have decided to only take fish more than 15 inches. I also don't gp to deercreek and spend all winter freezing, hoping to catch fish, I might take smaller fish after a while.


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree KDOG1976 did say that and I'm a little wrong for making him sound like he'd do it to a regular honest joe. I appologize for that KDOG. And a :good: for him doing that to a snagger. Call ODNR report them too. 

Speed Dial Ken Bebout 740-412-7399 and report. More people complain the better chance of getting something done about it. Same for size limit.



st.slippy said:


> He said he dumped the bucket because the guy said he snagged them which it is illegal to snag below the dam. It would not be my way of doing things, but he took care of the problem. This comes up a lot and people are very passionate. It is up to each person, as long as they are acting within the law, to keep the fish they choose. If it is your opinion that people should only keep fish of a certain size, fight the ODNR, start a petition,etc. Don't argue with another guy or belittle them for their legal choice. I, for myself, have decided to only take fish more than 15 inches. I also don't gp to deercreek and spend all winter freezing, hoping to catch fish, I might take smaller fish after a while.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

cubsfan said:


> If all those pepole didnt take their limits of dinks last year there just might be a better and more quality of bite this year!!!!


Maybe I can get some info from you guys on this. I'm guessing from this quote and many other posts in the past on this subject, that he is talking about people catching dinks under the spillway and not the main lake. So the question I am raising is how many of the saugeye caught every year below spillways are in there year round or are coming through every time the dams release water. I am far from an expert on this subject, but it seems to me that most of the fish in spillways yearly come from the main lake. I dont fish Deer Creek much, but as far as Alum and hoover this is my opinion. Fish usually aren't caught until water is released. Hoover didn't have water come over the dam last year and I didn't see any reports of fish being caught. Alum is so low this year I would be surprised if they let any water out. Curious to see if anyone has much luck their this Spring. With all the roller dams downstream from spillways, is it possible for them to swim upstream back in to the spillway areas? So if the saugeye in spillways come from the main lake every year, how would keeping a legal limit of dinks from the spillway affect the fishing the following year? Any thoughts? It would be nice to talk to Cassie May, (I think that's her name) about the Hoover tagging project and find out what happened to fish that came through. Do the Ohio river guys catch our spillway saugeye? Sorry for the long post, just been wandering about this for years.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in the spillways fish are not caught until after water is released. this is also why the best winters in the rivers like the gmr and scioto are after falls with big floods. Though a few saugeye may be in the areas below the dams in the summer I doubt they were there in the winter. personally I think that if you get one below a spillway there is not much of a reason to release it. Those are the fish that end up in the ohio. Now I will say that saugeye make up a tiny percent of what is in the ohio. but in places like the muskingum scioto and gmr below the dams there may actually be some back crossing with native eyes and sauger. besides, once it leaves that spillway the chances of someone else catching it is slim.
Now, about the 324,000 fingerlings stocked each year. if memory serves me right saugeye fingerlings have a little over a 4% survival rate, I dont know if thats to a full year or to a keeper size but it throws off that model a bit.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

66johnson said:


> I will challenge ya.........I will cut a big 23 incher up to the same size as a dink....if you can tell me the difference in taste then I will agree with you that the dinks should be left.
> 
> But until that happens I go to Deer Creek to catch fish in order to cook them.....that is why most people go there in the sub-zero weather. When we read our rule books every year it tells us that we are allowed to take 6 fish per day....No matter how much you read it will not tell you a size limit....therefore the ones that go in order to bring home a limit of fish should be able to take home any size fish they want...If they put a size limit on the fish I have no problem abiding by those laws and will release every fish smaller than the limit, but until that time I will continue along with others to take home fish to eat them.....


I did not say anyone was wrong I was simpily commenting on people talking about lack of size and quanity! And just because you but 500K in doesnt mean they all make it, I will not dump a bucket of legals but I will not keep perch size eyes myself. Take care all


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

No hard feelings cubsfan. I agree with you to most of your point as I have taken the same stance and felt same way before. I just feel it ruins comradery amongst other anglers/fisherman when it shouldn't.

Commenting on the other ideas just brought up. I myself would like to think that sometimes the bigger fish come from down stream also during certian years when it floods enough. And them fingerlings double there size over 1 year pretty much. They are rapid growers if you check out how much they grow from year to year. And they are eating machines. I know last year and the year before were exceptional years for more frequent bigger fish and the little ones. And I can witness like many others more big fish were snagged and kept than the ones caught. Everyone down there knows it and a lot were doing there best to take action reporting to GW.



cubsfan said:


> I did not say anyone was wrong I was simpily commenting on people talking about lack of size and quanity! And just because you but 500K in doesnt mean they all make it, I will not dump a bucket of legals but I will not keep perch size eyes myself. Take care all


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe fish initially get there from the main lake, but once they are there year after year they will move up under the dam during water releases typically as spring approaches. People will catch fish throughout these creeks all year. Catching them in the spillway is normally after a water release. I think this allows the fish the depth of water to move up stream. People frequent the spillways because it's typically easy access, and if you don't know holes downstream, it would seemingly be a high percentage area. I'm not an expert on this subject, but this is what I've gathered. If I am wrong one of you stream guys please correct me.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always heard that the fishing is better in the deer Creek spillway when the weather is at its worse. Has anyone given it a try the last couple of days, or plans on trying it the next couple of days? I've been there 3 times this winter and have yet to see a saugeye caught. Still, I'll be back. The trip down sure beats sitting around the house "wondering if"


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

seen two people there today they got all the lots closed except the one with the playground


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I plan to fish on valentinesday before i gota see my girlfreind i will post the results and i still need to post the two fish ohio saugeye i got out of there a few weeks ago....I also think as soon as this snow melts and we get a warm day the saugeye will start to pick up .....any time anyone wants toget out just shoot me a p.m.


----------



## KHB (Feb 12, 2005)

Check out the ODNR Division of Wildlife Website (WildOhio.com) regarding proposed size limit regulations for some waters: 

"The Ohio Wildlife Council is considering a proposal for a 15-inch minimum size limit on walleye, sauger and saugeye on 16 inland waterways according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife.

The 16 lakes or reservoirs that are being proposed include Acton (Butler and Preble counties), Alum Creek (Delaware County), Atwood (Carroll and Tuscarawas counties), Buckeye (Fairfield, Licking and Perry counties), Caesar Creek (Clinton, Greene and Warren counties), Ferguson (Allen County), Findlay 1 & 2 (Hancock County), Indian (Logan County), Lake Snowden (Athens County), Metzger (Allen County), Piedmont (Belmont, Guernsey and Harrison counties), Pleasant Hill (Ashland and Richland counties), Rocky Fork (Highland County), Seneca (Guernsey and Noble counties), Tappan (Harrison County) and West Branch (Portage County).

This regulation is designed to improve the age and size structure of walleye, sauger and saugeye populations on these lakes, which means better fishing for Ohios anglers. This proposal would not go into effect until March 1, 2011."

It does not include Deer Creek, but the selected lakes will give a good indication if the regulation will help benefit anglers wanting bigger saugeyes.


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the nicer spillway's and Deer Creek can't get in on the size limits of some sort? That's kind of discouraging given they are gonna start managing a number of other stocked lakes.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

It seems everyone has their insight on the size limit proposed. I, for one wouldn't keep any if they were smaller than 15 inches wheather there was a size limit or not. Until these limits go into effect, those who do keep smaller fish are legal to do so if they think this is the right thing to do. Everyone has to live with the choices they make. But, once these do become law, they will serve no propose if the laws are not enforced. If the game wardens would enforce size and number limits, the true intent of enjoying larger fish in the future will be realized. I've seen so many people keeping 2 or 3 times the legal limits of fish 9-12 inches.I mostly fish Buckeye Lake, and its been over 35 years since I was even asked for a fishing license. Never asked to see fish that I had caught. The key word "ENFORCMENT". Drive around any of our parks and look at the trash people leave behind, many times within a few feet of trash cans provided. If the litter laws were enforced we wouldn't have to worry about the cost of stocking these saugeyes in our lakes. Dang, I feel better now that has been said. Just a reminder to all, 8 days left on 2009-2010 fishing license


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder on the licences..


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Good point bro. Interesting post, and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

The proposed regulation indicates "reservoirs". My guess would be that Deer Creek and Paint Creek were left off because those are primarily spillway targeted fisheries. If I understand correctly, anything not caught in the lake wouldn't be subject to the size limit. I'd still be supportive of a 15" statewide size limit.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would have to say i agree with bluegrasser that the populashon would be much higher and funer fishing and eating if they did put a size limet on them


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

nikmark said:


> The proposed regulation indicates "reservoirs". My guess would be that Deer Creek and Paint Creek were left off because those are primarily spillway targeted fisheries. If I understand correctly, anything not caught in the lake wouldn't be subject to the size limit. I'd still be supportive of a 15" statewide size limit.


That's a good point, nikmark, about lake vs. river saugeyes. Be interesting to see how the final regulation is worded, and what the intent is. It may just include lakes, or may be lakes and tailraces for a short distance. Also, ditto on the statewide 15" limit. It the targeted limit has positive results, maybe they'll revisit it in a couple years and make it so.

andesangler


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Once again skunked. Not even a hit. Seen 7 others fishing between the bridge and the dam, and no fish were caught. Not even any dinks. Ouch, this has been a terrible year so far in the spillway. Last year I always seen either dead or dieing shad coming from the dam gates, this year I've seen none. Anyone seen any? Even the herons were going hungery this morning!!!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Went down on Sunday. Nothing happening then either. Conditions looked good. Some water moving through but not much.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

ive caught some nice saugeye in november but nothing after that! if i could figure out how to upload the photos i would put them on here? Can anyone tell me how?


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

How's the fishing going at the spillway. Anyone have any positive reports?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Heading down in an hour. Will post when I get home.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I was down there Sunday evening from 6-8pm and the only thing we got was a sucker snaged by my brother.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was there from 3:30-6:45 monday at got blanked again


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Last year I caught and released a lot of dinks. Only got a few worth keeping. This year I can't even get any small ones. Haven't seen anyone catching any small ones either. At least last year the dinks kept me entertained, and hopes high. This winter has been very disappointing{at least for me}. But, I haven't given up just yet. Be careful and don't get a wild hair, and just run out and hit the waters. Remember, we need a new license now.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Just returned. One 7" saugeye. Straight back in it went. There were a dozen guys from the spillway clear down to creek. I saw 2 fish get caught, none bigger than mine. Looked like they were throwing everything at them. Going to try again this weekend. Anyone having luck with the night bite?


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm going sometime next week. i don't have to work and am having cabin fever. i have never fished deer creek or for saugeye. any advise? what day would be best to go? i will be shore fishing. thanks


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

going down there now just to get out maybe get one dink. It would make me happy just to throw one back.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

What is the new license's?? I must have missed that part. Thanks


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

They were talking about your last years lisecense exspiring on the last day of Feb. Just make sure you have your 2010-2011 fishing liscense, b/c last years is no good now.


----------



## deerhntr_99_99 (Mar 10, 2009)

went down last night and caught 2 descent 20 inchers beneath the bridge. I had on a 5 in stick bait. silver and black


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

I plan on getting out there tomorrow, and with this weather I'm sure I won't be alone. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## perpetrator (Apr 2, 2006)

I gotta question about where the creek ends and the lake begins,do lake limits apply in the creek,if so,where do they stop,or do they? tried contacting DNR via email but did not get a response,prolly should just call BEBOUT since he will be the one that would be present in court should someone get nailed,just seems like a total grey area to me nothing posted that i have seen, i have asked the big fella at marys and he said the old officer indicated that the lake ended at the old road bed off the back side acess off 207,anybody got a clue?????


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonite around 10:30 i am going to the spillway if anybody is interested just shoot me a p.m i would like to have some company ........ I live in grovecity so if someone is not willing to drive they can meet me and i can drive from there .......I will supply the coffe and doughnuts becuase i am the manager at tim hortons.... I am gona be fishing till 2 or so using jigs and twisters and mabey i can hook up with one on a vibee just shoot me a p.m. if you are interested .......also i got 2 fish ohios thia year out of there sooo i dont plan on being skunked


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

damn, if didnt have to wake up so early tomo i'd be willing to tag along.

good luck out there man. let us know how you did


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well its raining and i think it might turn the bite on i will report back ...... i also gona toss some fur jigs i trim them up and put 2 in twisters on them i think it makes them sink slower and also gulp alive and i almost forgot the huskey jerks 2 spin combos and 1 baitcaster lol ...........ohhh yea and andrew april is almost here ...were gona get those trout this time arrond.....you bring the minnies and i will bring the doughnuts.........good fishin to you guys 
Freddie


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I stopped by yesterday for a while. I didnt fish, was just over there for hike and stopped by to see what was going on, there were lots of people fishing but I didnt see anything caught. Sure was a nice day to be out though.


----------

